# Ported through truck cab/bed



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

I just picked up four Infinity 1040w's for next to nothing, and I want to put them in my s-10. I want to port the box through the cab, bot I'm not sure about how to build the box, or how big to make the hole in the cab/ bed. Is there anywhere I can find this out.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Well the first thing you need to realize is that when you do that, you have now changed the configuration of that Truck. The hard thing about a truck is that its bed, and cab move independent to each other. So when your cab is going down, your bed could be coming up, and vice versa. So your big things is gonna be to Cut, then you will need some type of Accordian boot to but between your bed and cab to allow it to flex. Back in the day we used tires. At first I ran curved Piping into a fabricated window, which was pretty cool. But later I ran the accordian boot. I have seen people do Patches, but the shit always bent, or looked like shit. But I can explain more, but you really need to leave that to a professional that has the knowledge to do it right, don't wanna do and fuck up your truck


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

nahh all you need is a cutting torch and a rubber boot, and its on. Ive seen people make bandpass boxes with two round vents going in behind the seats on both sides, so you didnt have to cut one big hole.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

So the box design doesn't make a difference? Just build a box, with some sort of tunnel. Get an accordian boot from from a truck topper place and join them together. Does the size of the port matter?


----------



## D-BOY (May 16, 2005)

I use to have a neighbor with a chevy s10 he had a big steal box weilded inside the bed with a seal box inside it with 4 12"s firing into the cab


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

how did it sound?


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

that is how my current sytem in my truck is.
I just outlined the bed with the box specs and cut it out, then outlined them on the cab and cut through it, making a larger diameter cut surrounding the box to accommodate the rubber accoridion boot that u need to prevent any leakage coming into the truck..Once the box is bolted to the bed and in the cab i put sound dampening around the enclosure to block out road noise-Sounds real good without loosing any cab space for the kids to sit!!


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

So I cut out the hole, install the boot, then slip the box into the boot , bolt it down and I should be good?


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jan 1 2006, 04:39 PM~4527742
> *So the box design doesn't make a difference? Just build a box, with some sort of tunnel. Get an accordian boot from from a truck topper place and join them together. Does the size of the port matter?
> *


yes! ...

you do understand that when porting you are tuning the box a certain frequency?

you tune it by the amount of airspace, area and length of the port...


but do remember you can get the same freq. with different size ports, if your using cylinder/tube ports, make sure you use flared tubes and get the largest diameter reasonable for your setup... the flaring and larger diameter will help in eliminating unwanted port noise...

an example of the bigger diameter tube and different port sizes creating the same freq:


(using the calculator from www.the12volt.com/caraudio/boxcalcs.asp)

for my RE10's i needed 1 cuft of airspace tuned to 32hz

using a 2" diameter tube thats 6.8" long, i will reach 32hz
using a 3" diameter tube thats 16.4" long, i will also reach 32hz
using a 4" diameter tube thats 30.1" long, will again get me to 32hz

for my application, the 3" diameter is the best fit, the 2" would work aswell but the 3" will yeild less port noise compared to the 2"... the 4" would work of course, but requires more work, you mid as well do a slot vent before runing 30" of tube...

just something to think about...


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Jan 1 2006, 02:46 PM~4527315
> *nahh all you need is a cutting torch and a rubber boot, and its on.  Ive seen people make bandpass boxes with two round vents going in behind the seats on both sides, so you didnt have to cut one big hole.
> *



Just want to point out, that you should not cut your cab or bed with a cutting torch..... Use a sawzall or a cutting wheel.. the sawzall will be the fastest and give you the cleanest cuts

if you use the torch you risk fire and the possibility of damaging the electrical system.... the torch would also require you to go back and clean up every inch cut so you will be doubling the work needed


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Jan 1 2006, 06:30 PM~4528199
> *Just want to point out, that you should not cut your cab or bed with a cutting torch..... Use a sawzall or a cutting wheel.. the sawzall will be the fastest and give you the cleanest cuts
> 
> if you use the torch you risk fire and the possibility of damaging the electrical system.... the torch would also require you to go back and clean up every inch cut so you will be doubling the work needed
> *



good insight

just a question: why didnt you port your T1's??? you had the space, have the skill, had the materials...


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Jan 1 2006, 06:38 PM~4528237
> *good insight
> 
> just a question: why didnt you port your T1's??? you had the space, have the skill, had the materials...
> *


Because with everything being sponsored I had to show everything.... If I ran a ported enclosure it would have been double the size making it very difficult to show 6 optima batteries, 2pumps, 4 10's and 2 amps... As you can see it would not have all fit and been visable


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

i see, how long have you been doing this line of work? must feel lucky to be recognized... did your hand in the project stop at the glass'n and wiring for the system?

im asking because you seem like you got cloute, i need a custom 4-link/3-link/wishbone for my '01 ram that doesnt require me to relocate the gas tank, and doesnt requre a pan-hard bar... im open to bag over axle, cantilever, but not open to bag over leaf


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

this is my 00 ram... we did the lower bars foward and the upper bars reverse.... this limits your lift but if you run a bag over the axle it works perfect and allows you to keep the tank in the same place...

No I was involved in every aspect of the build, I did allot of the prep work for paint, and disabling of the car, I installed all of the accessories(brake kit, exhaust ect) I also did the hydraulics... the battery rack and pumps were mounted by grunion but the rest of the install was done by myself and some freinds in one night when we did the original battery and pump rack...

And I have been doing customs since before I could drive... granted the first few years were nothing to brag about, but that last 5 have helped build my reputation to what it is now in the scene


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Jan 1 2006, 07:17 PM~4528422
> *this is my 00 ram... we did the lower bars foward and the upper bars reverse.... this limits your lift but if you run a bag over the axle it works perfect and allows you to keep the tank in the same place...
> 
> No I was involved in every aspect of the build, I did allot of the prep work for paint, and disabling of the car, I installed all of the accessories(brake kit, exhaust ect) I also did the hydraulics... the battery rack and pumps were mounted by grunion but the rest of the install was done by myself and some freinds in one night when we did the original battery and pump rack...
> ...


think its time we go at it over PM's... my heart kinda fluttered just then

you have a PM...


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Jan 1 2006, 04:24 PM~4528446
> *think its time we go at it over PM's... my heart kinda fluttered just then
> 
> you have a PM...
> *


lmfao


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

I have a box figured out, ported and tuned @ 22hz like the spec sheet that came with the speakers said. the only problem I see is that I can only use 2" ports to make them all fit. Think I might run into port noise. What do you think? Also do I have to make the hole in the cab/bed as big as the box? I know dirtywhiteboy66 said to leave it to a pro, but I would much rather do it my self. Thanks Homies!


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

I have only done one but it was cut slightly smaller then the box so that the seal would not only seal the cab and the bed but also allow the box to be sealed to the bed by the gasket


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jan 1 2006, 10:14 PM~4529446
> *I have a box figured out, ported and tuned @ 22hz like the spec sheet that came with the speakers said. the only problem I see is that I can only use 2" ports to make them all fit. Think I might run into port noise. What do you think? Also do I have to make the hole in the cab/bed as big as the box? I know dirtywhiteboy66  said to leave it to a pro, but I would much rather do it my self. Thanks Homies!
> *


What kind of subs do you have that say to tune to 22Hz? :0


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jan 1 2006, 07:24 PM~4529509
> *What kind of subs do you have that say to tune to 22Hz?  :0
> *


I think they were the infinitys? :dunno:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Jan 1 2006, 10:26 PM~4529517
> *I think they were the infinitys? :dunno:
> *


If that's the case, he either needs glasses, or Infinity's box designer smokes blue crack...


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Yah, I typed the wrong number, I meant 28hz.:banghead: The blue crack aint bad. :tongue:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

What if I built two wedge type boxes, faced them together, covered the top and back, then put the one open side through the cab?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jan 2 2006, 03:03 PM~4533767
> *What if I built two wedge type boxes, faced them together, covered the top and back, then put the one open side through the cab?
> *


Then you will have created major sound cancellation issues for yourself...


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

I ran into space problems with a rectangular box, so I came up with this. Does anybody think I will have any probs with this setup? It isnt to scale, did it on paint.


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

I experimented with a box like that 6- 15's 3 facing each other- ported into the cab- Biggest disappointment ever- sounded like dog shit-total waste of time- looked good though, had plexi- on top with neons in each chamber....


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by braingetter_@Jan 2 2006, 03:06 PM~4534525
> *I experimented with a box like that 6- 15's  3 facing each other- ported into the cab- Biggest disappointment ever- sounded like dog shit-total waste of time- looked good though, had plexi- on top with  neons in each chamber....
> *


What do you think I should do? I want to get started in the next couple of weaks, and I need to stert getting materials together, but I don't want to build some shit that will waist my time.


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

i was talking bout your earlier post- that design u just showed will work fine because they sre still positioned forward-u have the right idea with that one


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by braingetter_@Jan 2 2006, 03:06 PM~4534525
> *I experimented with a box like that 6- 15's  3 facing each other- ported into the cab- Biggest disappointment ever- sounded like dog shit-total waste of time- looked good though, had plexi- on top with  neons in each chamber....
> *



Where did you get the plexi? I looked around and couldn't find any. I am not from where I live rite now, I am in the army and don't spend much time in Ft Campbell Ky. Does anyone have a clue where to find this stuff for a decent price? I was tossing around the idea of doing the whole box in this stuff, mocking up with wood first, then building what works with plexi.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Now just to be sure, is this design a big enough advantage over puting them in the bed with a snug top, and a boot between the top and cab? I'm asking because I don't want to do all this work when I could have just done it the other way.


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jan 2 2006, 02:05 PM~4534510
> *I ran into space problems with a rectangular box, so I came up with this. Does anybody think I will have any probs with this setup? It isnt to scale, did it on paint.
> *


hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jan 2 2006, 04:05 PM~4534510
> *I ran into space problems with a rectangular box, so I came up with this. Does anybody think I will have any probs with this setup? It isnt to scale, did it on paint.
> *


not sure what your doing with the circles there...

but as long as it's all sealed and everything into the cabin it should work just fine.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

The circles are to give you an idea where the subs will be. They will be firing toward the cab.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

the circles were to give an idea where the subs would be. They will be facing the front of the truck.


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by braingetter_@Jan 2 2006, 05:06 PM~4534525
> *I experimented with a box like that 6- 15's  3 facing each other- ported into the cab- Biggest disappointment ever- sounded like dog shit-total waste of time- looked good though, had plexi- on top with  neons in each chamber....
> *


you probably had alot of cancellation...


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jan 2 2006, 07:19 PM~4535368
> *The circles are to give you an idea where the subs will be. They will be firing toward the cab.
> *


should work fine


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

what subs?


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Jan 2 2006, 06:32 PM~4535821
> *what subs?
> *



Infinity 1040w 10's


----------

